# I'm Watching BROADCAST NEWS



## Bonzi (Feb 6, 2016)

Have you seen the movie?
Thoughts?


----------



## Andylusion (Feb 6, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Have you seen the movie?
> Thoughts?



I have not seen the movie.  But I have seen the same symmetry before.  Woman don't like 'good guys'.  They like bad guys.   And then complain their lives suck.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 6, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Have you seen the movie?
> Thoughts?



I haven't seen "Broadcast News"....but I recommend "His Girl Friday" from 1940 with Cary Grant and Rosalind Russell and directed by Howard Hawks:

His Girl Friday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Full film, 1 hour and 31 minutes in duration, if not ever watched, I'm telling you, you won't be disappointed:


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 6, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen the movie?
> ...



Good guys are fine.  They just have to have confidence.  And not be too much of a push over.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 6, 2016)

It's a great movie that reflects work. relationships and life in general.  And how unfair it is, and, how people can be successful in work, but, totally stupid in relationships.

Another good movie about human error and dysfunction is "Little Children".
Some people may not be able to handle the subject matter.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 6, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> It's a great movie that reflects work. relationships and life in general.  And how unfair it is, and, how people can be successful in work, but, totally stupid in relationships.
> 
> Another good movie about human error and dysfunction is "Little Children".
> Some people may not be able to handle the subject matter.



I make note to watch "Broadcast News"


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 6, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > It's a great movie that reflects work. relationships and life in general.  And how unfair it is, and, how people can be successful in work, but, totally stupid in relationships.
> ...



It's sharp, witty and different.  I have not seen it in a while.
Accidental Tourist is another you should watch....


----------



## Andylusion (Feb 6, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I've met men, far better than myself, who had confidence, and were not a push over.   They have told me exactly the same thing.   They can't hardly get a girl to pay attention to them, because they are nice, and open the door.    I actually had a girl laugh in my face, literally... because I opened the door for her.

Girls don't want good guys.  They want jerks.  Ever wonder how convicted rapist, have girl friends on the outside sending them love notes?    There you go.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 6, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



How old are you?
Modern women are different......


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 6, 2016)

Most people lack values and morals.
The place emphasis on unimportant things, and mock important life altering things.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 6, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



The militant Feminists think it's patronising for man to open door for woman....normal women, such as myself, think it's good manners and chivalrous for man to open door for woman.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 6, 2016)

I like being treated nicely, but only if it's genuine.
I can tell if it's a "put on" - be yourself is all I would ask.


----------



## Andylusion (Feb 6, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



38.   But I'm not really talking about myself.  That was one example of me, but most of this I get from watching and talking to others.  I haven't been on a date in my life, so I wouldn't know first hand.

You really think so?   I'd like to think that.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 6, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Why have you not been on a date?


----------



## Boss (Feb 6, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



You're absolutely right... beats all I've ever seen.  I have a friend my age (56) who is single like me... he gets laid regularly by pretty much any girl he wants. Most of them are in their 20s. If I ever were to hit on a girl in her 20s she'd call me a perverted creeper and probably call the cops. But in talking to my friend he tells me the secret is to insult the hell out of them. Tell them how fat their ass is or ask them if they have some kind of genetic disorder that makes their eyes look like that (beautiful). Tell them they need to wear some pants to cover up their ugly legs... that kind of thing. Just terrible awful stuff that I could never say to someone even if it's what I thought. 

Meanwhile... I get these older fat women who's hormones have changed them with facial hair and deep voices... falling in love with me and wanting to take me home! Anything under 200 lbs and 40 years old... don't want to give me the time of day. I'm going to have to start being a real asshole I guess.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 6, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



You need to go on some sort of date darling. Quick....run outside now, if any woman walking down street, go up to her and say "hey do you want to go on the date?"

Oh no, on second thoughts, maybe you better not do that


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 6, 2016)

Boss said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I don't understand this. If man is bad-mannered and insulting, why would girl want to sleep with him?


----------



## Boss (Feb 6, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I don't understand this. If man is bad-mannered and insulting, why would girl want to sleep with him?



I don't know... I don't get it either, but this guy is nothing special. He is overweight with gray hair... dresses nice but kind of disheveled looking mostly... nothing to write home about. 

So... We're in this bar up in New Hampshire one night... at the hotel we were staying at... they're having this cosmetics convention and the place is crawling with attractive young females. I'm sitting there drooling and he says.... Who's the hottest looking chick you see here? I looked around and spotted a fine looking girl at the bar... blonde hair, nice body, mid-20s... looks like a supermodel... I pointed her out to him. He says, "watch this..." and he goes over to the bar and greets her with a kiss on the hand... inside of 5 minutes, they are making out... practically dry humping at the bar!  I shit you not! I've never seen anything like it before in my life.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 6, 2016)

Boss said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand this. If man is bad-mannered and insulting, why would girl want to sleep with him?
> ...



This is bewildering, how is he doing this? This is obviously a mystery....were those women hookers do you think? If so, that might explain it.


----------



## Boss (Feb 6, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



No, not hookers... like I said, they were women who were at a cosmetics convention. I've seen him do the same thing with attractive waitresses in restaurants.... ends up in the bathroom getting a blow job before we leave!  I can't explain it... it's like he has some kind of magic spell he casts or something! 

But he says, you gotta insult them a little... knock them off their pedestal... make them doubt their self confidence or whatever... I'm the total opposite... when I meet a woman who I like and find attractive, I am showering her with compliments and telling her how beautiful she is... but HE is the one getting laid!  lol


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 6, 2016)

Boss said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



Darling you know, you don't need these sort of women, they're non-paid hookers ie. basic sluts.

Think, what sort of girl, just minutes ago met man and then straight in bathroom and give him blow-job? This is slut....I mean blow-job just after few minutes of meeting....a girl with any self-respect would wait at LEAST....20 minutes before in the bathroom with the blow-job   

Okay, let's get serious! You think these sort of women would be good girlfriend? No, you wouldn't be able to trust them and who knows if they have any STD's?


----------



## Boss (Feb 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I'm not worried about it. I just haven't ever understood it. For me, there has to be something there besides sex. It just doesn't do anything for me otherwise. I have to feel something for the person I am intimate with or it's just not something I want. He's completely different... he doesn't want a committed relationship or feelings, just sex. And apparently, there are a lot of women out there who feel the same way about it because he is always getting laid. 

Men think women are different but they are really no different than men... they want sex just as bad they just don't know how to make it happen without looking like a slut. I've dated numerous women who would have had sex with me if that's where I took it but I didn't and I didn't because I had no real feelings for them. Shallow and superficial banging is just not my thing. I can do that by myself and it's better... plus, no consequences or ramifications... no crazy ass bitches or neurotic control freaks to deal with. I guess I had my fill of cheap meaningless sex when I was younger and the older I get the more women seem to be wacko and desperate. I don't need that shit.


----------



## Andylusion (Feb 7, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Oh I always knew I'd stay single for life.  Never was interested.


----------



## Andylusion (Feb 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



I'm just telling you what I've seen with my own eyes, matches perfectly with what Boss man just said.   I've seen it darling.   Seen it happen.

I met this guy who was fit, single, worked hard, was going to school, and training to be a fire fighter.  He was a decent guy.  Never heard him speak bad about anyone, or ever say a harsh thing.  I'm not a GQ judge, but he had everything going for him.

The girls never paid any attention to him.

But there was another guy at this same job.  He was a foul mouthed, smack talking jerk.  They would say "*giggle* oh he's just so funny." as the girls fawned all over him.

Now unlike Boss, I have no intention of ever becoming a jerk to get some girls attention.   Although that is unfair, because I've never felt the need for the attention of women.    ...thank heavens....  But just saying darling... I've seen it personally.   What Boss said there, I've seen it with my own eyes.  He's dead on right.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 7, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



I'm not necessarily disagreeing.
I married a "bad boy" after all - but the "catch" is that he's very responsible and compassionate.
His bad boy days are behind him.  Of course, if he were 30 again, who knows!

It's different for all women.

You seem to know what women like, what do you think men like?


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 7, 2016)

Boss said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



I think you're wrong generalizing like that.
I can tell you for a fact that when I went to bars and such when I was in my 20's and 30's I was looking for attention, and, ultimately, "true love".

I figured, if I was there for that reason, surely there was a guy there for that reason as well.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 7, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



So you are "asexual"?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Most people lack values and morals.
> The place emphasis on unimportant things, and mock important life altering things.


What good does ethics and morals do ya? In the business world it's a war...


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


I think it's a cultural thing. Women I've met from other parts of the world are not that way. American gals are a confused lot.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 7, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Most people lack values and morals.
> ...



Depends on what you value.
Are you going to live the world's way, or your way?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I beltch when confronted...


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 7, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



Many American girls from my generation grew up with fairy tales and stories of true love.
Stories of "the one" that was out there for you.
Or someone that would think you were special above all others and would want to be a better man for you.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 7, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You're taking in too much air when you eat and drink....


----------



## Andylusion (Feb 7, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



No no.  To me it's simply a matter of pro and cons.  The cons out weight the pros in my book.  Seen too many people absolutely ruined over bad relationships.   To many devastated people, years of life wasted, and brutal pain and suffering, for it to even be close to worth it.

Most men have enough of a 'need' for a women, that they are willing to take the risk.  For whatever reason my drive is lower, and it's not worth it to me.  Too risky. Safer to be single.

Honestly, for women, I don't even get what you girls get out of it?
Your 'boy friend' could ditch you tomorrow.  Is it worth it?


----------



## Andylusion (Feb 7, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Oh yeah, I've heard *The One™* Story.   This is particularly bad in some Christian circles, because to me it is the epitome of being self centered.      Yeah, G-d specifically made one single man, tailor made and designed, only to fulfill the desires and needs of one single human female... you.   Really...?    Does that not smack of narcissistism?

And how does that work if you marry the wrong dude, and miss *The One™*?  Does that mean your kids which were not supposed to exist, now don't have a *The One™* designed and created specifically for them?    Wait, what if 1000 years ago, your ancestors missed *The One™,* and now since you were not supposed to be here, there is no *The One™* for you? 

Please....  lol.  Sorry, but that 'the one' story always cracks me up.  I also don't like it, because it would make me sad to think there is some girl out there waiting for me to come get her, when I'm not coming.  So, not into that idea.

*That said*, your statement about girls growing up with fairy tales and 'true love' stories, is so true.   There have been a few times where some girl who doesn't know anything about me at all, thinks I'm her fairy tale.   It's exactly because they don't know anything about me, that they impose their fairy tale narrative on me.

Then when they find out I'm a normal guy... my underwear still smells until it's washed, and my dish are still dirty until cleaned... then they lose all interest.   Thankfully since I don't care, it doesn't bother me, but I do feel sorry for them, and sorry for the guys I'm sure they crush under the weight of their fantasies.

In fact maybe this is one of the reasons why girls like bad guys, because they don't really know them. Nice guys they get to know, and they are shockingly normal guys.  Bad guys they don't know, they can still impose their fairy tales and true love stories on.   That's a guess though.


----------



## Andylusion (Feb 7, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Generally.... men are pretty simple.  Exceptions here and there, but generally, a man wants food, sleep, and sex.  This is why 70% of divorces are Initiated by the women, not the man.  And men are generally happy being married, compared to women.

Women Initiate Divorces More Than Men, But Not Breakups, Study Suggests

Other than those basics, Food, Sleep, Sex... the a man usually only wants two things.

One, he wants the girl to be the same as who he married.   If you walk around in hot pants, and a strapless bra, the man doesn't want to get married, and come home to find you in a full length burka.   Right? Bait and switch?

I know a girl who was a cheerleader in high school. The Quintessential bomb shell blond cheerleader.  Not just any cheerleader, but the one they tossed in the air.

Long story short, she dated a guy on the football team (how cliche), and after high school, they got married.  Four years later, she cut off all her hair, and was 300 lbs.  Literally.  I am related to this woman, and when I saw her, I was going to introduce myself to her, because I had not seen her since high school, and she bore no resemblance to the girl I knew.

Well oddly, football guy wanted a cheerleader, married a cheerleader, and there was no more cheerleader.  He divorced.  Now as much as he was a jerk, she did this.   She really did.  I am convinced he would have stayed with her till death, if she had remained the girl he married.

Oddly, she found another guy a year or two later, that was 300 lbs, just like her... and they've been married over a decade now, and quite happy.   Now if she had started working out, and losing the meat, and turned back into a cheerleader, when he wanted the 300 lbs she was.... I would not be surprised if he ditched her also.

Whatever you intend to be, remain the same whether you are dating or married.  Don't marry, and morph into an entirely different person.

And second, simply... affirm the man.  Every man wants to be affirmed, and respected by his wife.   Which oddly, seems to be the very last thing any wife wants to do.


----------



## Boss (Feb 7, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I think you're wrong generalizing like that.
> I can tell you for a fact that when I went to bars and such when I was in my 20's and 30's I was looking for attention, and, ultimately, "true love".
> 
> I figured, if I was there for that reason, surely there was a guy there for that reason as well.



Well, I try not to ever generalize because I know everyone is different. But what you are saying is what 99.9% of women always SAY.... it's just seldom the truth, or so it's been my experience. Now, I don't know... maybe that's what they think they want, or think they have to say they want... it sounds nice. It's what is expected. But have you ever seen the movie, _Looking for Mr. Goodbar_? 

Not to say a movie is representative of all women or even most women, but I think it applies to a lot of women. More than would care to admit it. I think they are mostly out there looking for someone to hook up with and maybe hope that it turns out to be *True Love™*. 

There are also women who are looking for someone to take care of them. They LOVE themselves. Giving love is not something they know how to do or want to do. And the older they get and don't have that "security" the more desperate they become....and it leads to Crazy Bitch Syndrome. So when you get to be MY age, the women who are realistically in your age range and still single are often neurotic hot messes you don't want to fool with. Plum cray-cray! 

I tend to have better relationships with women much younger than me. I think it's because they're not as tainted by rotten men or something. They don't have all these issues and past failed relationships to turn them against men. But for some reason, this is extremely offensive to older women when I tell them... I think it's because it's true and they know it. Or maybe they're just fucking crazy. lol


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 7, 2016)

I saw the film as an indictment of the superficial media rather than a look at relationships.One of the more intelligent films that might not get made today.

NB - lads, if you need a pick up strategy then you are doing it all wrong. Just be yourself because it saves a lot of trouble later on.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I was so brainwashed by that, I STILL believe it (even though intellectually I know it's not true...)


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 8, 2016)

In relationships, it's best to just rip the Band-Aid off.

It might not be pleasant for you, but it really is better for the other person.....


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 8, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Many women believe their lives are not complete without a man
That, their life is a waste and they are a loser if they don't have a man
Not so much for modern women I don't believe (younger women in their 20's and 30's)
I don't need a man.
I always just wanted a companion that I lusted, loved and liked.  Hard to find.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> In relationships, it's best to just rip the Band-Aid off.


Yours or theirs? "Hold still honey, this will only hurt for a second..."


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 8, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



That wasn't the case in my marriage.
I was wild when

When we met,  and that was ok while we were dating, but, when we got married, he wanted me to be more like a “married woman” – plus, we were both Christian’s and going to church, and over time, he pressed me more and more to dress differently, stop drinking, etc.  He has not complained about my becoming more of a proper wife/home maker, but he complains I’m not as “wild” – I think he wants me to be like my “old self” at home (in bed) but the like a switch, be the “proper wife” in all other instances.

Doesn’t work like that.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 8, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > In relationships, it's best to just rip the Band-Aid off.
> ...



Just be up front, it's over, I'm sorry, no more feelings.
Why drag it out and give someone false hope.
That is cruel


----------



## Andylusion (Feb 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I wonder.  I have heard that some women really are like that.

Anyway... so just out of curiosity, let's say he was the wild one, and he's doing all the those things... you would have no problem with that?

I'm only asking because I do know a couple where it was the exact same thing, and the guy wanted the girl to... you know... be a wife.   And when she refused, he started doing the exact same things she did.... and she freaked out about it.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 9, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



He used to be pretty wild too.
If he started to be wild, I would not care, as long as he was out partying with others outside of our home.
I like to be alone, so, actually it would be good, as long as it made him happy.

I would join him on occasion, going out drinking and dancing.  We used to do that, but, he's not much into dancing.


----------

